# Made it through the IPWDA basic and advanced cadaver test



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

After twice with NAPWDA.

Wore out.....these tests always seem to be a humbling and learning experience.

Passed.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations Nancy. Your accomplishment kind of puts some of these silly sport arguments in perspective. Great job.


David


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

IDK the difference in the organizations/tests, nancy--but GREAT for you two!! 

ditto david.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats Nancy...Did it several years ago and its not easy...My advanced was on a very steep incline..,,Thought I was in decent shape until then. Again, Congrats...You have allot to be proud of


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!
Now THAT'S real world training and not just games. :wink:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The test is narrower in scope than NAPWDA - we will need to do a separate water cert, but are not as concerned about winding up in court on a water search...............and it does not cover vehicles and buildings (though I beileive they are changing the building thing and he did ADD a search area involving a building to the problems)---

The areas were tougher and larger than the NAPWDA areas. And he played with our heads on the negative area with some "are you sure?" and body language.

We had worked some time ago on the problem with him leaving source so I have him waiting until I get to him with the tug BUT he is breaking if I walk away from him - and as I look back - I did not do THAT. Fortunately when he broke he only went about a foot, went back to it and sat down again but it was a close call.

That and we are going to have to build some more committment to source (you go back and forth with differing opinions on the dog leaving source and going in and out of the pool to pin point so there is a fine line to walk) --- but that is a scenario I can work on at home then take to the woods to get him to generalize.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Congratulations Nancy. Your accomplishment kind of puts some of these silly sport arguments in perspective. Great job.
> 
> 
> David


I also would like to congratulate Nancy.

But now David :wink:

U know those great Cadaver Dogs come from silly sport lines.

I have produced more Cadaver Dogs than most breeders combined and every last one comes from my silly sport dogs.

Again =D> Good Job Nancy


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats, Nancy!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Good job Nancy, congrats


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

That's awesome Nancy! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> I also would like to congratulate Nancy.
> 
> But now David :wink:
> 
> ...


Ms Jacoy's accomplishment is heads and shoulders about the current childish discussions on which sport is best or who is cheating whom. That was the perspective to which I was referring. If you reread my post, it had absolutely nothing to do with dogs. I'm on more than one record of having said; I don't care where a dog comes from as long as it works. 

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Great job Nancy!!!!! You should be proud!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You know it is just an annual national certification (I think IPWDA is every two years) like we all have to go through and should not be working without. At least not HRD. 

I am happy, but realize the things I have to work on. My dog, Grim, deserves much more of the credit than do I - and maybe after a couple more more of these I will be ready for the next dog and won't make all my mistakes on him or her like I have on him. He is a wonderful dog and has been very forgiving to work with.

I went to the Lisa Higgins seminar last week because of the focus on shallow graves - a big source of calls and an area where I definitely have a large learning curve and need to really gain much more experience. Working old unmarked (but known) slave graves from the 1800s this week really helped and I now have some tools to help practice locally.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Victoria Armstrong (Aug 3, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Grim. I *think* more dog units are going the way of getting official/national certs on their dogs than used to be a decade ago. Its important stuff, and a huge accomplishment. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know this is our third year of doing some sort of national cert.......It is not likely we wil wind up in court for something but you never know these days.


----------

